# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Siren skeleton

## SkeletalFrog

Years and years ago, I had a pet Greater Siren, an eel-like aquatic salamander with a long body, no hindlimbs, tiny forelimbs, gills and a huge appetite.  It was awesome, but then the filter broke while I was literally on the other side of the planet for 3 weeks.  After an extended stay in my freezer and a quick trip through the beetle colony, I finished mounting it up.

----------


## Eel Noob

That's pretty amazing. Do you have skeletons?

----------


## SkeletalFrog

I've got about a dozen assembled skeletons of various herps, some by me, some by others, along with assorted skulls and other odds and ends.  At last inventory, my collection covered about 150 species over 480 million years, but I've got a few bags of assorted critters in the bottom of my freezer to sort through.

----------


## BG

Do you have any TREX bones. My dentist is a collector. He has a dinosaur egg. A trex tooth,and rap-tors. Pretty cool!!!

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Nah, Tyrannosaur material is way outside my price range, ditto for raptors.  I do have some large duck-billed dinosaur vertebrae, Triceratops bones, and eggshell, all from some digs I went on as a kid.

----------


## Whistly

Wow I've never seen a Siren before, it looks like it could do some serious damage. What do they eat? Do you have any pics of it alive?

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Yeah, their bite is pretty powerful.  I fed mine feeder fish, and it tore them apart in a flash.  The wikipedia article on the species actually has this same individual when alive.

----------


## BG

Check out kingsnake. They have them for sale.


> Wow I've never seen a Siren before, it looks like it could do some serious damage. What do they eat? Do you have any pics of it alive?

----------


## SiNi5T3R

Kingsnake has everything..I want to get a Alligator from them still...

----------

